# Thyrogen J3240



## samorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi

Q: J3240 Thyrogen is given in two parts, on the first day the pt. get .9mg injection. So J3240 with 96372 is billed. On day two would it be appropriate on the second day to just bill 96372 since the Thyrogen comes in a kit and is purchsed for that pt. and the vile of Thyrogen is given in it's entirety the second day?  Any help is very appreciated.

TIA


----------

